# Whom should I talk to about damaged tape?



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Itseems inappropriate to ask the general list about this, but my #3 tape got twisted, and I'd like to know how to go about getting a replacement. It still works if I jolly it along, but I'm on day 70, and I dread the idea of its breaking, and my losing my momentum. Not to mention having to do 70 days all over again.Betty B.bwburt###hevanet.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Betty, send Mike an email to TimeLineServices###cs.com explaining the situation, and as Mike says, we will get it sorted for you!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Will sort this quickly for you BW.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Betty, I sent you two emails regarding this...If you would reply to them and let me know your details, this can be resolved for you and get you back on track!!!OK, hope to hear from you soon. Take care.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------

